# Pet supplies 'plus'



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont know how many of you have a pet supplies plus near you but I dont think im going to shop at them anymore. I went to the pet supplies plus in streetsboro today and it turned me off to them dispite the fact that they have the best selection of decor and stuff around here.

I was looking at the feeder fish and got hit with some water and by the time I realized what it was I saw a dead fish laying on the ground since they just leave the tank open, at least Im pretty sure it was the feeder fish but it was a dark color, I know its just a feeder fish but still. Another thing I hated is that they have "tattooed" fish, just white fish ( i forget which kind ) but have writing and hearts and stuff tattooed on them.

Normally I really like pet supplies plus but I just couldnt stand those things, maybe Ill just stick to the other location since they arent just clueless teens who need a job. Nothing really against teens, Im 21, but it just struck a nerve seeing the tattooed fish. Maybe Im just overreacting but I felt i had to say something either way.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like the avg Petco & Petsmart and all others to me....

Let's face it, they're out for profit not for proper fish keeping.
And the tattooed Tetra's and Glofish and Parrots and what no along these lines...they just gotten into "style" the last yrs over natural fish - Whatever sells for them.....

IMO if I still had the opportunity, I'd keep working with my breeder hobbyists and get my fish and supply there but unfortunately that's not the case. 
Granted some stores are better then others, but in the end of all days they're there for $ and not for much else.... :-(

I feel your pain


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

There's one near me... they never had tatooed fish. Don't know how you'd go about doing that and keeping the fish alive;-). Are they stickers or something? But they did take down their tanks, so I don't go there as much b/c they don't have live fish. Their fish section is very limited now.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

They're not stickers. The fish are literally tattooed. You'd be surprised what sorts of things fish farms do to fish while keeping survival rates high enough to still make a profit.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The ones that I really think are the worst are the parrot fish with mouths that can't close, that have their lips tatooed bright red. :shake:


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

We have a Pet Supply Plus near here. It's where I get my fish. Well, I get em from 1 guy that works there. He's in his 30's, a sharp guy, knows his stuff, doesn't try to sell you stuff you don't need. Really keeps the fish in line. I haven't seen any of the tattooed fish, The feeder fish do live like crap though. There is a "Pet Forum" that was supposed to be the up and up pet store, best place to get fish, blah blah, so I went there first, and to my surprise, they had all the dumb teens that couldn't answer basic cycling questions.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

And why do they have "plus" in quotation marks? They were where I got my first fish. I bought a feeder goldfish from the back (yes, the tank was in the back employees only area, where you couldn't see it) for 10 cents and kept it in a bowl at home. It lived for about a year, had black coloration on and off, but was healthy in general. Then I got a 20 gallon kit for Christmas, but my parents saw the box and in one look assessed it was too big for our house (so why do we have a 29 gallon now, mom?;-)) so we returned it and got a 10 gallon with supplies. The first fish I had were guppies and ghost shrimp. Then I got neon tetras and female guppies, but they died fairly quickly. Then all of the ghost shrimp died, for an unknown reason. Then I went and bought the black ghost knife fish and they ate the guppies, but left the tetras alone. But they did eat the tetras eventually. So now here I am, with a cycling 29 gallon and the other fish are in a new home.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i have a pet supplies plus right down the street from me...about 4 blocks....i REFUSE to shop there. their customer service stinks and they always have dead fish in their tanks...so i travel a little out of my way (still not very far from me) to a little store...Pets + they are awesome


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

One time when I was getting my tetras there, some bum who just needed a job and knew nothing about fish was netting the fish. He accidentally squished one of the tetras against the front of the glass,:shock: and it drifted around . But then, he said "Come on, you're not dead." and actually tried to net the squished tetra even though it was just drifting there opening and closing its mouth, but unable to swim.:evil: I was about to say "are you SERIOUS?!" but then he conceded that the tetra was indeed dead. Terrible place for live fish. I'm glad the one near me took down its live fish section. Tatooing fish is cruelty to animals and the people who do it should be arrested.


----------



## slattery9104 (Jan 9, 2010)

Totally agree... in ireland theres no pet smart or anything but big pet outlets with a different name and i have had some bad experiences with there fish and my uncle also had bad experiences with them as he breeds birds and got two diesesed birds which resulted in him having to get 14 birs put to sleep by the vet. I now shop at a small shop in town where there standards are way better and the animals are much healthier


----------



## LonnaF3 (Apr 13, 2021)

Grimmjow said:


> I dont know how many of you have a pet supplies plus near you but I dont think im going to shop at them anymore. I went to the pet supplies plus in streetsboro today and it turned me off to them dispite the fact that they have the best selection of decor and stuff around here.
> 
> I was looking at the feeder fish and got hit with some water and by the time I realized what it was I saw a dead fish laying on the ground since they just leave the tank open, at least Im pretty sure it was the feeder fish but it was a dark color, I know its just a feeder fish but still. Another thing I hated is that they have "tattooed" fish, just white fish ( i forget which kind ) but have writing and hearts and stuff tattooed on them.
> 
> Normally I really like pet supplies plus but I just couldnt stand those things, maybe Ill just stick to the other location since they arent just clueless teens who need a job. Nothing really against teens, Im 21, but it just struck a nerve seeing the tattooed fish. Maybe Im just overreacting but I felt i had to say something either way.


It’s not the teens who tattoo them lol they’re just doing their job


----------

